# 

## michalz2x

Witam. Prosze o porade, poniewaz od jutra musze kompletowac materialy na ocieplenie pionowe i poziome. Dom znajduje sie na terenie gliniastym z wysokim poziomem wody w okresie jesienno - zimowym. Budynek nie jest podpiwniczony. Chcialbym wykonac prawidlowa izolacje. W chwili obecnej zostaly zagruntowane lawy srodkiem IZOLBUD A. Co nalezy zastosowac na lawy i sciany fundamentowe? Udalo mi sie zasiegnac opini u jednego z producentow:

1. lawy pomalowac IZOLBUD A
2. przykleic pape (termozgrzewalna) lub przykleic  na klej IZOLBUD - K pape zwykla
3. sciane fundamentowa od wewnatrz pokryc guma w plynie
4. sciane zewnetrzna fundamentowa zagruntowac disperbitem i po wyschnieciu naniesc ponownie 2x dysperbit
5. na klei do styropianu przykleic styropian gr. 12 cm + siatka i pokryc warstwa dysperbitu

Prosze o informacje czy taki system zda egzamin? Jakie ocieplenie stosowaliscie na waszych budowach? Jakie rozwiazania sa najlepsze?

Pozdr.
m

----------


## wick

1. grunt + 2 x dysperbit
2. papa termozgrzewalna to mega ogólnik
    niema czegoś takiego jak papa zwykła
3. grunt + 2 x dysperbit
4. grunt +2,3...x dysperbit
5.styropian przykleić szczelnie klejem bitumicznym + cierpliwość + siatka z klejem/tynkiem + 2 x dysperbit(można wcześniej zagruntować) + osłona mechaniczna

----------


## michalz2x

> 1. grunt + 2 x dysperbit
> 2. papa termozgrzewalna to mega ogólnik
>     niema czegoś takiego jak papa zwykła
> 3. grunt + 2 x dysperbit
> 4. grunt +2,3...x dysperbit
> 5.styropian przykleić szczelnie klejem bitumicznym + cierpliwość + siatka z klejem/tynkiem + 2 x dysperbit(można wcześniej zagruntować) + osłona mechaniczna


Czyli ogolnie przyjmujac dysperbit dobry na wszystko. ;-)) Zastanawiam sie nad zastosowaniem gumy od wewnatrz - jaka jest opinia na ten temat? Dzisiaj jade obejrzec pape. Jaka bylaby Waszym zdaniem najlepsza, na co zwrocic uwage? Dziekuje i pozdrawiam. M.

----------


## fighter1983

:smile: 
raczej w ta strone....

----------


## michalz2x

> raczej w ta strone....



Witam!
Sklaniam sie do systemu IZOHAN. W chwili obecnej zastosowalem na spod lawy grunt IZOLBET-A. W tym tygodniu bedzie klejona papa termizgrzewalna:

BAUDER PYE PV 200 S5
http://www.bauder.pl/pl/dachy-plaski...pv-200-s5.html

a) od strony wewnetrznej zastosowac dysperbit (1x grunt + 2 x warstwa)
b) od strony zewnetrznej zagruntowac dysperbitem + nalozyc 2 warstwy IZOHAN WM
c) po wyschnieciu na klej IZOHAN WL przykleic styropian 12mm (jaki bylby najlepszy?)
d) osiatkowac i na gladz polozyc dysperbit (czy jeszcze raz IZOHAN WM?)

Czy takie rozwiazanie sprawdzi sie w przypadku domu niepodpiwniczonego ktory stoi na gruncie nieprzepuszczalnym - glina. Jest wysoki poziom wod gruntowych.

Jakie styropian wybrac? Czy papa ktora podalem bedzie odpowiednia czy warto zastosowac inna lub calkowicie polozyc cos innego? Jaki wybrac styropian? 

Dziekuje i pozdrawiam,
Michal

----------


## fighter1983

d) osiatkowac i na gladz polozyc dysperbit (czy jeszcze raz IZOHAN WM?) - odpuscic.... bez sensu.

----------


## moo88

Jak czasowo wysoka woda to proponuję to co fighter 1983 lubi najbardziej - czyli folia kubełkowa  :wink: .

----------


## MORHOT

Przeklejam opis mojej izolacji z innego wątku:

Tytułem wstępu: dom niepodpiwniczony, działka 100% glina z niewielkim spadkiem w stronę pobliskiego potoczka.
Fundament wylewany z betonu (monolityczny).
Po dłuuuuugich lekturach zdecydowałem się na następujący system izolacji:
- odczekanie 4 tygodni żeby beton "dojżał"
OD WEWNĄTRZ:
- Izohan WL 1:1 jako grunt
- 2 x IZOLEX "COŚTAM" - rozpuszczalnikowy, dostałem gratis po budowie od ciotki dwa wiadra po 20 kg i stykło
OD ZEWNĄTRZ (smarowana ściana + ława fundamentowa):
- Izohan WL 1:1 z wodą jako grunt,
- Izohan WL 10:1 z wodą (2 litry na wiadro) żeby się dało nakładać szczotką. 
Na tym etapie stwierdziłem, że izolacja jest nieciągła - przy szalunku ław pozostały pęcherzyki powietrza nie wypełnione betonem. Po rozszalowaniu pozostały "jamki" w ścianie o średnicach od 2x2 mm do nawet 10x5 mm, które nie sposób było zapełnić Izohanem WL nakładanym szczotką z powodu napięcia powierzchniowego tego mazidła. Zostawały irytujące białe punkty na pomalowanej ścianie, a wiadomo, że izolacja nieciągła, to brak izolacji. Zapadła więc decyzja, żeby następną warstwę nanosić już nie szczotką tylko pacą.
- Izohan WL nierozcieńczony nanoszony szpachelką, dokładnie jak cholera (robiłem SAM i DLA SIEBIE),
- kolejna warstwa Izohan WL 10:1 z wodą (2 litry na wiadro) żeby trochę pogrubić powłokę i poprawić ewentualne niedociągnięcia po szpachlowaniu. 
W ten sposób osiągam zuzycie na poziomie prawie 2 kg/m2 co zdecydowanie spełnia zalecenia producenta 
- XPS Synthos 10 cm klejony na placki na Izohan WL
- folia kubełkowa kubełkami do zewnątrz - może pomoże, napewno nie zaszkodzi 
Wokół drenaż opaskowy ze spadkiem 1%, rura drenarska PbsypceP 110mm, w o ze żwirku sortowanego 20-30 mm do połowy wysokości ścian fundamentowych, oczywiście wszystko owinięte geowłókniną. Na to około 50 cm zagęszczonej gliny ze spadkiem od budynku żeby nie dopuścić do zalewania dernażu wodą opadową.
Oczywiście do zebrania wody opadowej z podwórka oraz z rynien osobny system rur PP 160 mm. Wszystko połączone w jednej studni z 4 kręgów 80 cm i odprowadzone do pobliskiego potoczka. Ważne: odpływ ze studni jest 60 cm poniżej wejścia do niej rur z drenażu opaskowego, więc wyklucza to cofkę do drenażu nawet przy oberwaniu chmury.

WYDAJNOŚĆ IZOHANA na niewyrównywanej ścianie monolitycznej:
1:1 jako grunt: ponad 130 m2 /wiadro 20kg
10:1 nanoszony szczotką: 50 m2/wiadro 20kg
nierozcieńczony nanoszony szpachelką: 20 m2/ wiadro 20 kg
klejenie XPS na placki: ?? szacuję około 20m2 /wiadro

W sumie koszt mojej izolacji + drenażu + odwodnienia (dom o wymiarach 12,5 x 11m, wysokość ławy 40 cm, wysokość ściany fundamentowej 105 cm:
200 kg Izohanu WL: 920,-
40 kg IZOLEXU rozpuszczalnikowego: ZA FRIKO 
90m2 folii kubełkowej: 315,-
110m2 geowłókniny: 320,-
7m3 XPS: 2550,-
55mb peszla PP 110mm: 260 zł
3 studzienki rewizyjne z rury karbowanej 315 mm + dekle: 380,-
4 kręgi 80 cm + pokrywa na studnię zbiorczą :460,-
6 rur 160mm po 6mb do zebrania deszczówki z rynien i przyszłego odwodnienia liniowego podwórka: 300,-
10 rur 160mm po 6 mb od studni zbiorczej do rzeczki: 500,-
3h pracy koparki: 270,-
15 ton żwirku filtracyjnego + transport: 750,-
kilkanaście dni własnej ciężkiej i brudnej pracy fizycznej w upale: NIEMIERZALNE :-/

SUMARYCZNY KOSZT HYDROIZOLACJI, DRENAŻU, KANALIZACJI DESZCZOWEJ I OCIEPLENIA FUNDAMENTU: 7000zł
SPOKÓJ NA LATA : B E Z C E N N Y

---------------------------------------------------

EDIT: porządna papa termozgrzewalna SBS, np Icopal szybki profil byłaby rewelacyjna jako izolacja przeciwwodna. Koszt 220 zł za rolke 10m2. Pewnie wyjdzie taniej niz Izohan WM.
jak widzisz ja zrezygnowałem z izohanu WM na rzecz grubo położonego WL, z racji znaczącej różnicy w cenie. Z tym że WL nie położysz grubszej warstwy niż 2 mm, a WM spokojnie, bo jest zbrojony włóknem polipropylenowym.

Pamiętaj, że izolacja pionowa jest JEDNA, tzn nie smaruj najpierw ścian, apotem jeszcze raz po styropianie! Bez sensu! Izolacja przeciwwodna ma izolować ścianę fundamentową od wody  Izolacja termiczna w takich warunkach powinna być całkowice   wodoodporna (czytaj XPS) . Kupisz go już za 360 zł/m3 - polski Synthos.

----------


## wick

> OD WEWNĄTRZ:
> - Izohan WL 1:1 jako grunt
> - 2 x IZOLEX "COŚTAM" - rozpuszczalnikowy, dostałem gratis po budowie od ciotki dwa wiadra po 20 kg i stykło


ciekawa mieszanka




> Pamiętaj, że izolacja pionowa jest JEDNA, tzn nie smaruj najpierw ścian, apotem jeszcze raz po styropianie! Bez sensu! Izolacja przeciwwodna ma izolować ścianę fundamentową od wody Izolacja termiczna w takich warunkach powinna być całkowice wodoodporna (czytaj XPS) . Kupisz go już za 360 zł/m3 - polski Synthos.


a gdyby XPS kosztował 1000 zł/m3,też byś kupił ?

----------


## wick

> d) osiatkowac i na gladz polozyc dysperbit (czy jeszcze raz IZOHAN WM?) - odpuscic.... bez sensu.


dlaczego bez sensu ?

----------


## moo88

a czemu XPS 1000/m3 ?? ja zaplacilem okolo 250 za Styrodur (orginał). Nie wydaje mi się, żeby się znalazła opcja nawet 3x droższa - nie mówiąc o 4x droższej. 

Ja generalnie mam tę samą konstrukcję - no może nie tak zalepikowaną  :wink: . Mało tego - podniosłem poziom podłogi o 1m, żeby mnie woda z ulicy nie zalewała. Co i tak wyszło raptem 30 cm nad wspomnianą drogę. 

Koszt: +10 000 (do wyżej wymioenionego)
Spokój: Bezcenny

----------


## fighter1983

ja juz nie mam cierpliwosci - na fundamencie sie nie oszczedza ! fundament to fundament, nie ma wazniejszej rzeczy w budynku niz fundament. 
Uklad warstw:
- sciana fundamentowa
- porzadna izolacja przeciwwilgociowa/przeciwwodna (Dysperbit moze byc tu tylko pierwszym etapem izolacji)
- polistyren ekstrudowany
- folia kubelkowa odpowiednio zastosowana
Nie ma inaczej ! Fundament musi kosztowac i nie ma innej opcji
Jak brakuje kasy na tym etapie - nie nalezy zaczynac budowy, jak boimy sie ze za duzo wydamy na tym etapie - trzeba montowac za przeproszeniem sracz za 1 a nie za 3tys... (metafora do etapu wykonczeniowki)
Za 2 tyg. realizuje naprawe wlasnie izolacji pionowej fundamentu w niewielkim podpiwniczonym domku, przyloze sie , pokaze ile kosztuje NAPRAWA w porownaniu ze zrobieniem porzadnie na etapie wykopu (robocizna, materialy, zerwanie pieknej kosteczki i wykarczowanie polowy ogródeczka).
A dlaczego "bez sensu" osiatkowanie i polozenie dysperbitu ? pisalem w innym poscie, tu napisze tylko tyle: bez sensu

I na tę okolicznosc musialem dopisac sobie cos w podpisie  :smile:

----------


## moo88

@Fighter: zaczynasz być moją muzą  :smile: 

Ale tak po Bogu to zazwyczaj mentalność ludzka mówi: robić ekonomicznie, oglądać każdą złotówkę. Później jak się zacznie robić dopiero przestaje się liczyć koszty. 
Rzeczywiście lepiej na początku nie oszczędzać, a później można kombinować z tego co zostało w budżecie.

----------


## fighter1983

dziekuje *moo88*
ja wiem ze sie narazam piszac w taki sposob, ale no to jest nie do pomyslenia.... zdarzaja sie przypadki gdy po dostawie bloczka otrzymujesz natychmiast telefon ze z 1000 dostarczonych w 3sztukach jest uszczerbiony róg. tak samo jest pozniej z materialem sciennym.... pod lupa ogladaja boczki a pozniej na to: sruuu dysperbit eps siatka z klejem i dysperbit i jest cacy.... 
jakis czas temu ogladalem mieszkania (akurat szukam) i facet podczas targowania sie taki dosc sztywny i zaciety w negocjacjach, starajac sie lekkim zartem cos wskorac mowie mu, zeby opuscil chociaz na naprawe balkonu bo cieknie ..... a ten mi ze 300zl z tego tytulu "rabatu" udziela. Pytam go zatem czy wie ile to kosztuje.... 
odpowiedz powalila na kolana: wiem bo buduje dom i czytam muratora i wiem doskonale ile co kosztuje i jak sie to robi.
odpuscilem.... kupie sobie inne mieszkanie

----------


## MORHOT

Jestem właśnie zdania,  że oszczędzać można w dwóch miejscach:
1. Zrobić jak najwięcej własnymi rękami - oczywiście to o czym się ma pojęcie i czego się nie spieprzy.
2. Na wykończeniówce - można wstawić dzrzwi wewnętrzne po 400 zł, a można po 3000 zł, można kabinę za 1000, można za 4000, można... itd.
No i może jeszcze na jednym - zanim się coś kupi przeliczyć dokładnie ILE tego trzeba (żeby nie zostało) i gdzie najtaniej można to kupić (bo różnice w cenach bywają spore).

Na pewno nie należy oszczędzać na SSO !!

----------


## moo88

Normalnie wstawie to chyba sobie jako opis na GG  :smile:

----------


## wick

> ja juz nie mam cierpliwosci - na fundamencie sie nie oszczedza ! fundament to fundament, nie ma wazniejszej rzeczy w budynku niz fundament. 
> 
> Nie ma inaczej ! Fundament musi kosztowac i nie ma innej opcji
> 
> A dlaczego "bez sensu" osiatkowanie i polozenie dysperbitu ? pisalem w innym poscie, tu napisze tylko tyle: bez sensu
> 
> I na tę okolicznosc musialem dopisac sobie cos w podpisie


jeśli z tym oszczędzaniem na fundamentach,to do mnie : to może tak sprzedawczyk fighter1983 poszuka,upewni się zanim napisze...hmmm

niemam zamiaru przeglądać twoich postów/reklam; patrz tymczasowy podpis

PS czy nadal siejesz panike styropianowo-cenową ?

i dla przypomnienia

autor wątku napisł:
Witam. Prosze o porade, poniewaz od jutra musze kompletowac materialy na ocieplenie pionowe i poziome. Dom znajduje sie na terenie gliniastym z wysokim poziomem wody w okresie jesienno - zimowym. Budynek nie jest podpiwniczony. Chcialbym wykonac prawidlowa izolacje. W chwili obecnej zostaly zagruntowane lawy srodkiem IZOLBUD A. Co nalezy zastosowac na lawy i sciany fundamentowe? Udalo mi sie zasiegnac opini u jednego z producentow:

1. lawy pomalowac IZOLBUD A
2. przykleic pape (termozgrzewalna) lub przykleic na klej IZOLBUD - K pape zwykla
3. sciane fundamentowa od wewnatrz pokryc guma w plynie
4. sciane zewnetrzna fundamentowa zagruntowac disperbitem i po wyschnieciu naniesc ponownie 2x dysperbit
5. na klei do styropianu przykleic styropian gr. 12 cm + siatka i pokryc warstwa dysperbitu

gdyby sprzedawczyk fighter1983 był budowlańcem to by wiedział że dla budynków niepodpiwniczonych najważniejszą izolacją jest izolacja pozioma/podłogi + ewentualnie dodatkowa izolacja muru
izolacje pionową stosuje się dla zwiększenia żywotności konstrukcji; niekoniecznie ze względu na wilgoć,wode pod ciśnieniem

i autor wątku pyta o styropian,który wprawdzie niewiele chłonie wode ale chłonie i należy go zabezpieczyć

----------


## fighter1983

uderz w stół a nozyce sie odezwą, czujesz sie jakos mocno dotkniety chociaz nie pisalem tego posta majac Ciebie na mysli.
Z handlem w branzy budowlanej jestem zwiazany, nie ukrywam tego, sprawia mi ta wielka przyjemnosc. Rozumiem ze okreslenie "sprzedawczyk" mam odebrac jako obelge? "byc budowlancem" to wg Ciebie co znaczy?
Co do siania paniki styropianowo-cenowej: po prostu przekazana informacja od producenta... tyle... kazdy ma swoj rozum... 
a tak poza tym to czy aby nie  z Toba poszedl polroczny zaklad na poczatku br. wlasnie o ceny i wzrost z bodajze 72 na co najmniej 85 netto/m3 ? 
skoro juz kwestionujesz moje wypowiedzi sprecyzuj swoja wlasna prosze:

5.styropian przykleić szczelnie klejem bitumicznym + cierpliwość + siatka z klejem/tynkiem + 2 x dysperbit(można wcześniej zagruntować) + osłona mechaniczna 
co oznacza przykleić szczelnie? i jak to zrobic ? 
w rzeczywistosci, nie ma mozliwosci zabezpieczenia styropianu przed woda w ten sposob... nie da sie tego wykonac fizycznie z 2 powodow:
1 - nie ma tak idealnych fundamentow (czy to lanych czy tez murowanych z bloczka) aby mozna bylo przykleic styropian szczelnie tak aby pomiedy plytami nie powstala przerwa
2 - jak zabezpieczyc styropian przy lawie od spodu?

Chcialbym od razu zaznaczyc ze nie zamierzam wdawac sie z Toba w jakiekolwiek pyskowki do czego wyraznie probujesz mnie sprowokowac, jezeli moj post odebrales jako jakikolwiek atak na Twoja osobe bylo to nie zamierzone i jezeli w jakikolwiek sposob Cie urazilem to przepraszam.
Jezeli chcesz wdac sie w dyskusje zacznijmy uzywac argumentow a nie osobistych wycieczek.
a co do chlonnosci styropianu - zastosowac ekstrudowany i po problemie.... bez siatkowania i mazania tego dysperbitem....

----------


## moo88

Jest jakiś moderator wogóle tego forum co pilnuje porządku ?

Bo tym temacie widzę kolejne dziecinne przepychanki słowne i nikt nic z tym nie robi. A IMHO jest to odpychające.

----------


## elcolonello

Jako ,że to mój pierwszy post, witam serdecznie użytkowików. 
Do tej pory forum służyło mi jako cenny poradnik w trakcie przygotowań do budowy domu. Niestety do dnia dzisiejszego, kiedy przejżałem projekt i okazało się, że ocieplenie fundamentów znajduje się od wewnętrznej strony (ściana drewnianego domu jest zlicowana z zewnetrznym skrajem fundamentu, bez piwnicy). Z lektury forum przekonany byłem, że fundamenty iloluje się od zewnątrz. Poleciałem więc do kierbuda i okazało się, że tak właśnie powinno być skoro projektant tak założył, bo punkt rosy wyszedł w tym miejscu a nie innym i z tąd styropian od środka. Po półrocznym wpajaniu sobie dogłowy, że ma być na odwrót zdębiałem... 
Czy wobec tego możliwa jest teza kierbuda?

----------


## moo88

A ściana fundamentowa z czego jest ?

Punkt rosy to miejsce gdzie z powodu temteratury wytwarza się para wodna. 

Jeśli będziesz miał izolację w środku fundamentu to będzie wyłącznie ograniczać przenikanie ciepła przez grunt do środka budynku przez grunt. Ściana fundamentowa będzie wówczas mostkować z wylewką i ścianą pionową.

Radzę zadzwonic do biura projektowego i zapytać:
"jakie było zamierzenie i czy przez zmienjszenie grubości izolacji nie można by jej było przełożyć na zewnątrz jeśli chodzi o punkt rosy."

Przyznam, że jest to dość kuriozalna sprawa i nie spotkałem się z takim rozwiązaniem.

Napisz proszę dokładniej o projekcie. Z czego ściana fundamentowa i jak gruba i to samo o izolacji oraz technologię domu. Jeśli drewniany to czy z modułów czy z bali  itp.

Generalnie to bym się skłaniał do izolacji na zewnątrze, żeby uniknąć mostków termicznych.

----------


## elcolonello

Właśnie te mostki mnie denerwują. Ściana zaprojektowana z bloczków betonowych 25 cm. Poddaję w kolejności wg. projektu:
Styropian FS 20 10 m
Dysperbit na siatce szklanej
Bloczek
Abizol 2R+P
Płytki ceramiczne powyżej gruntu. 
Domek w/g projektu "Manta DR"  biura MTM STYL w technologi szkieletowej. Majster jest zatym, aby od strony zwen. położyć styrodur bez klejenia, folię kubełkową i zasypać. Skłaniałbym się ku temu (izolację robię akurat ja sam), ale skoro ocieplę od zewnątrz, to przed ścianą powstani powiedzmy 13 cm grubości murek o wys. 60 cm ponad grunt. Estettycznie rozwiązałbym to bezproblemowo, bo mam parę pomysłów, ale... wierzch ocieplenia (pozioma płaszczyzna 13 cm) zakończony powiedzmy płytkami będzie stykał się ze ścianą budynku, która będzie narażona na kontakt z wilgoćią i wodą gromadzącą się na tej płaszczyźnie.

----------


## moo88

Jak mowie zadzwon do ów biura i zapytaj jaki jest powód i czy ewentualnie nie widza przeciw wskazań do zrobienia odwrotnie niz zaprojektowali. No i niech to wysla na piśmie jak już.

Faxem, żeby szybciej było.

----------


## wick

do *fighter198**3*

*uderz w stół a nozyce sie odezwą, czujesz sie jakos mocno dotkniety chociaz nie pisalem tego posta majac Ciebie na mysli.* 
więc kogo miałeś na myśli ?



*Z handlem w branzy budowlanej jestem zwiazany, nie ukrywam tego, sprawia mi ta wielka przyjemnosc. Rozumiem ze okreslenie "sprzedawczyk" mam odebrac jako obelge?*
zauważ że użyłem tylko słowo sprzedawczyk, co w kontekscie Twojego najnowszego podpisu "*Jestem "sprzedawczykiem", draniem, oszustem i czym tylko sobie zazyczysz.... o czym swiadczy* *ten post*" więc Twoje słowo "przepraszam"użyte w zdaniu: *Chcialbym od razu zaznaczyc ze nie zamierzam wdawac sie z Toba w jakiekolwiek pyskowki do czego wyraznie probujesz mnie sprowokowac, jezeli moj post odebrales jako jakikolwiek atak na Twoja osobe bylo to nie zamierzone i jezeli w jakikolwiek sposob Cie urazilem to przepraszam.* ..stawiam na równi z porannym papierem toaletowym



*a tak poza tym to czy aby nie z Toba poszedl polroczny zaklad na poczatku br. wlasnie o ceny i wzrost z bodajze 72 na co najmniej 85 netto/m3 ?*
tu sugerujesz że jestem niesłowny,wmawiając forumowiczom jakiś urojony zakład 
dla przypomnienia wątek z zakładem http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...12#post3856412
a tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-czy-bez/page2 obiecujesz,że będziesz podawał ceny brutto 



*Jezeli chcesz wdac sie w dyskusje zacznijmy uzywac argumentow a nie osobistych wycieczek.*
oczekujesz argumentów a sam piszesz tak :*ja juz nie mam cierpliwosci - na fundamencie sie nie oszczedza !* 
*A dlaczego "bez sensu" osiatkowanie i polozenie dysperbitu ? pisalem w innym poscie, tu napisze tylko tyle: bez sensu*
wow...jak mentor
i odnośnik raczej w ta strone.... do reklamy Botament jako jednej,jedynej i najwłaściwszej izolacji fundametu, gdyż na fundamencie się nie oszczędza i musi być Botament
*Nie ma inaczej ! Fundament musi kosztowac i nie ma innej opcji*


mały argument dla fanatyków mentora od izolacji fundametów 
porównanie dwóch produktów z kategorii: izolacje bitumiczne bezrozpuszczalnikowe(źródło murator 3/2009)

Dysperbit Izolacja-Jarocin 
gr 1mm-woda kapilarna 
gr 2mm-woda niewywierająca ciśnienia 
gr 3mm-woda wywierająca ciśnienie 
cena za 1m2 2.35zł-4.09zł 

Botazit BM92 Schnell Botament 
gr 4.2mm-woda kapilarna i niewywierająca ciśnienia 
gr 5.8mm-woda wywierająca ciśnienie 
cena za 1m2 55.05zł-75.69zł

----------


## beton44

za dużo rodzajów czcionek.... tekst robi się nieczytelny...

----------


## wick

do *fighter1983*




> uderz w stół a nozyce sie odezwą, czujesz sie jakos mocno dotkniety chociaz nie pisalem tego posta majac Ciebie na mysli.


więc kogo miałeś na myśli?







> Z handlem w branzy budowlanej jestem zwiazany, nie ukrywam tego, sprawia mi ta wielka przyjemnosc. Rozumiem ze okreslenie "sprzedawczyk" mam odebrac jako obelge?


zauważ że użyłem tylko słowa sprzedawczyk co w kontekście Twojego najnowszego podpisu


> Jestem "sprzedawczykiem", draniem, oszustem i czym tylko sobie zazyczysz.... o czym swiadczy ten post


Twoje słowo "przepraszam"użyte w zdaniu


> Chcialbym od razu zaznaczyc ze nie zamierzam wdawac sie z Toba w jakiekolwiek pyskowki do czego wyraznie probujesz mnie sprowokowac, jezeli moj post odebrales jako jakikolwiek atak na Twoja osobe bylo to nie zamierzone i jezeli w jakikolwiek sposob Cie urazilem to przepraszam.


...stawiam na równi z porannym papierem toaletowym








> a tak poza tym to czy aby nie z Toba poszedl polroczny zaklad na poczatku br. wlasnie o ceny i wzrost z bodajze 72 na co najmniej 85 netto/m3 ?


tu sugerujesz że jestem niesłowny,wmawiając forumowiczom jakiś urojony zakład
dla przypomnienia wątek z zakładem http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...12#post3856412
a tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-czy-bez/page2 obiecujesz że będziesz podawał ceny brutto









> Jezeli chcesz wdac sie w dyskusje zacznijmy uzywac argumentow a nie osobistych wycieczek.


oczekujesz argumentów a sam piszesz tak:


> ja juz nie mam cierpliwosci - na fundamencie sie nie oszczedza ! fundament to fundament, nie ma wazniejszej rzeczy w budynku niz fundament.





> A dlaczego "bez sensu" osiatkowanie i polozenie dysperbitu ? pisalem w innym poscie, tu napisze tylko tyle: bez sensu


wow...jak mentor
i odnośnik


> raczej w ta strone....


do reklamy Botament jako jednej,jedynej i najwłaściwszej izolacji fundamentu,gdyż na fundamencie się nie oszczędza i musi być Botament


> Nie ma inaczej ! Fundament musi kosztowac i nie ma innej opcji


 



mały argument dla fanatyków mentora od izolacji fundamentów
porównanie dwóch produktów z kategorii: izolacje bitumiczne bezrozpuszczalnikowe(źródło murator 3/2009)

Dysperbit Izolacja-Jarocin 
gr 1mm-woda kapilarna 
gr 2mm-woda niewywierająca ciśnienia 
gr 3mm-woda wywierająca ciśnienie 
cena za 1m2 2.35zł-4.09zł 

Botazit BM92 Schnell Botament 
gr 4.2mm-woda kapilarna i niewywierająca ciśnienia 
gr 5.8mm-woda wywierająca ciśnienie 
cena za 1m2 55.05zł-75.69zł

----------


## michalz2x

Witam ponownie. W zwiazku z tym ze mam juz wymurowany bloczek po malu zbliza sie moment w ktorym musze wejsc z izolacja pionowa. Chcialbym zapytac jak dlugo nalezy odczekac przed nalozeniem pierwszych warstw dysperbitu. Jeszcze raz chcialbym sie upewnic:

1. lawa zostala zagruntowana IZOLBET-A 
2. zostala przyklejona termozgrzewalna papa BAUDER PYE PV 200 S5

po calkowitym wymurowaniu:

a) od strony wewnetrznej zastosowac dysperbit (1x grunt + 2 x warstwa)
b) od strony zewnetrznej zagruntowac dysperbitem 1x + nalozyc 2 warstwy IZOHAN WM (jak dlugo czekac pomiedzy kolejnymi warstwami, czy IZOHAM WM nie bedzie reagowal ze styropianem?)
c) po wyschnieciu na klej IZOHAN WL lub dla XPS IZOHAN WK przykleje styropian XPS
d) styropian osiatkuje i zasmaruje klejem - na zewnatrz posmaruje 1x dysperbit

Przy okazji zapytam o kolejna izolacje pozioma na wysokosci podlogi. Wiem ze tutaj juz bezwzlednie nie nalezy patrzec na koszty - i zastosowac mozliwie najlepszy izolator. Zastanawiam sie czy nie dac ICOPAL SBS Szybki Profil. Wczesniej przeczytalem, ze mozna przedostatni bloczek fundamentowy przelozyc np. cienka warstwa papy i na koncowy bloczek zastosowac ICOPAL SBS Szybki Profil. Czy wielokrotne przekladanie scianki fundamentowej niesie za soba jakis problem? Czy warto to stosowac? O jakiej szerokosci zastosowac pasy papy? Czy jest cos lepszego od wspomnianego ICOPALA, czy mozna go zastosowac go w 2 warstwach? W jaki sposob najlepiej pozniej wykonac wylewke - aby polaczyc pape z bloczka z papa wylewki? Czy pod pape zastosowac dodatkowo grunt (wczesniej pewnie gora bedzie pamlowana dysperbitem). Czyli jakis grunt na dysperbit i wtedy kleic pape? Przepraszam za szereg pytan - ale nie moge znalezc nigdzie jednoznaczniej odpowiedzi.

Zauwazylem takze, ze na sciane fundamentowa niektorzy jako przejscie pomiedzy sciana wlasciwa a fundamentem stosuja warstwe pelnej cegly? Czy warto wymurowac taki "wieniec"?

Dzieki z gory i pozdrawiam.
Michal

----------


## wick

obecnie icopal jako jedyny producent ma w swojej ofercie pape do izolacji poziomej fundamentów
i jest to bardzo dobry wybór,niestety bardzo drogi
proponuje poczytać
http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/index.php?page=main

warto też wymurować wieniec,cegłe zamień na bloczek betonowy

----------


## michalz2x

tzn o jaki bloczek betonowy chodzi? co daje taki wieniec dookola? czy pape termozgrzewalna stosuje sie na wieniec czy pod?

pozdr.m

----------


## wick

pape termozgrzewalną na fundament z zapasem dla połączenia(w póżniejszym terminie)z izolacją podłogi
na to bloczek fundamentowy najlepiej B20+zaprawa M10
i na bloczek jeszcze raz izolacja(może być folia fundamentowa)

----------


## michalz2x

Witam. Teraz tak patrze na to co dzisiaj wymurowali i zastanawiam sie czy 1 bloczek na gore wejdzie. Ten wieniec o ktorym pisalem z cegly zmiesci sie na pewno tutaj moglbym zastosowac pape pod i pape nad. Czy bedzie bledem jezeli na scianie fundamentowej na gorze bedzie tylko 1 warstwa izolacji? Michal

----------


## MORHOT

a) od strony wewnetrznej zastosowac dysperbit (1x grunt + 2 x warstwa)
*OK*
b) od strony zewnetrznej zagruntowac dysperbitem 1x + nalozyc 2 warstwy IZOHAN WM (jak dlugo czekac pomiedzy kolejnymi warstwami, 
*Producent podaje 6h, ale to zależy od warunków atmosferycznych i przede wszystkim grubości warstwy. Najbezpieczniej jednego dnia grunt + pierwszą warstwę (i tak będziesz miał dość) a następnego dnia drugą.*
czy IZOHAM WM nie bedzie reagowal ze styropianem?)
*na 100% nie*
c) po wyschnieciu na klej IZOHAN WL lub dla XPS IZOHAN WK przykleje styropian XPS
*OK*
d) styropian osiatkuje i zasmaruje klejem - na zewnatrz posmaruje 1x dysperbit
*Jeśli zastosujesz XPS to ten krok jest zbednym wydatkiem*

Przy okazji zapytam o kolejna izolacje pozioma na wysokosci podlogi. Wiem ze tutaj juz bezwzlednie nie nalezy patrzec na koszty - i zastosowac mozliwie najlepszy izolator. Zastanawiam sie czy nie dac ICOPAL SBS Szybki Profil. Wczesniej przeczytalem, ze mozna przedostatni bloczek fundamentowy przelozyc np. cienka warstwa papy i na koncowy bloczek zastosowac ICOPAL SBS Szybki Profil. Czy wielokrotne przekladanie scianki fundamentowej niesie za soba jakis problem? Czy warto to stosowac?
*jedna warstwa dobrze wykonana i ciągła na pewno wystarczy. 2 warstwy daje się jako zabezpieczenie przed ewen tualnym błędem wykonawcy lub na wypadek przerwania ciągłości jednej z nich*
O jakiej szerokosci zastosowac pasy papy?
*Przy ścianie 25 - 30 cm tniesz rolkę wzdłuz na pół - zostaje ci 20 - 25 cm wystające do środka na zgrzanie z izolacją podłogi*
Czy jest cos lepszego od wspomnianego ICOPALA,
*Dla mnie Icopal jest the best, ale cena zabija*
 czy mozna go zastosowac go w 2 warstwach?
*Jasne że można, jeśli tylko cie na to stać  Może pomoże, a na pewno nie zaszkodzi. Pamiętaj że ta papa ma 5,2 mm grubości i to beż żadnej posypki, więc chyba wystarczy )*
 W jaki sposob najlepiej pozniej wykonac wylewke - aby polaczyc pape z bloczka z papa wylewki?
*Najpierw wylewkę, a potem dopiero papa na bloczki, więc problemu nie ma  jeśli pytasz o połączenie tej wewntualnej niższej warstwy papy z wylewką - nie da się* 
Czy pod pape zastosowac dodatkowo grunt (wczesniej pewnie gora bedzie pamlowana dysperbitem). 
Czyli jakis grunt na dysperbit i wtedy kleic pape? Przepraszam za szereg pytan - ale nie moge znalezc nigdzie jednoznaczniej odpowiedzi.
*Myślę, że nie ma sensu - przeciez papę przyciśnie ściana nośna, więc raczej nie odpadnie od podłoża*
Zauwazylem takze, ze na sciane fundamentowa niektorzy jako przejscie pomiedzy sciana wlasciwa a fundamentem stosuja warstwe pelnej cegly? Czy warto wymurowac taki "wieniec"?
*Nie wiem jak dziś, ale wcześniej stosowano taki wieniec z cegieł jako boczny szalunek wylewanej płyty betonowej (tzn stropu piwnicy = podłogi parteru). W innym przypadku raczej mija się to z celem, tzn nic nie daje w praktyce...* 

UWAGA: wszystko powyżej jest: "moim zdaniem"

----------


## Sławek...

...W jaki sposob najlepiej pozniej wykonac wylewke - aby polaczyc pape z bloczka z papa wylewki?

góra chudego betonu musi być na poziomie góry ostatniego bloczka fundamentowego.... wtedy papa, która jest pod pierwszą warstwą pustaków  będzie leżała na chudym betonie i bez problemu połączysz izolacje....
 resztę jak kolega wyżej... zresztą na pytanie powyższe odpowiedział podobnie, tylko wydawało mi się że mało czytelnie  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

*wick* nie mialem nikogo konkretnego na mysli, wypowiedz nie byla spersonalizowana.
Przeprosilem Cie za to, ze poczules sie urazony,  chociaz nie bylo to moim zamiarem.... stawiasz moje slowa na rowni z papierem toaletowym wiec tym samym rezygnuje z jakiejkolwiek dyskusji z Toba.

----------


## michalz2x

Witam. Sprawa prakycznie wyjasniona z wykonawca jesli chodzi o sposob polozenia izolacji.  W zwiazku z tym, ze koniecznie uparlem sie na polozenie w 2 miejscach papy na scianie fundamentowej pozostaja 2 warianty.

1. opcja by WICK  :Smile: ) czyli opcja z przelozeniem bloczkiem (2 posty wyzej)
2. opcja z cegla po obrysie

Prosze o informacje czy stosowaliscie moze jedno badz drugie rozwiazanie i jakie sa plusy i minusy jednego badz drugiego? Czy taka konstrukcja bedzie stabilna?  :wink:   Zastanawiam sie takze w przypadku opcji nr 1 (przekladka na bloczku 12") w ktorym miejscu osadzic chudziaka pkt a czy punkt b? 

Dzieki i pozdrawiam.
m.

----------


## Sławek...

... chudziak na poziomie ostatniego bloczka (pkt a) ... żadne cegły nie są do niczego potrzebne.... chcesz koniecznie 2 warstwy to daj izolację pod ostatni bloczek a druga będzie na bloczku i jednocześnie chudziaku....jeszcze jedna powinna być na ławie fund....jeżeli zastosujesz icopala sbs wystarczy jedna warstwa na ostatnim bloczku... sam to zrozumiesz jak zobaczysz ta papę i weźmiesz ją w rękę... 
izolacja pozioma chroni przed podciąganiem kapilarnym więc taka zapora w zupełności wystarczy (+izolacja na ławie)... oczywiście konieczna izolacja pionowa wewnątrz i na zewnątrz fundamentu....

----------


## azalka

Budujemy domek parterowy, bez podpiwniczenia.Grunt gliniasty, niżej gliny i iły.
 Ławy posadowiono na 110cm poniżej poziomu gruntu. Dzisiaj zostały ubrane w smoliste wdzianko. 
Podpatrzyłam co to i znalazłam: Dysperbit firmy Izoflex, folia do izolacji fundamentów Confol alfa firmy Conkret, szer 365, grubość 0,3 mm. Ta ostatnia oczywiście jako izolacja pozioma, Dysperbit z wszystkich (poza spodnią) części ławy.
W projekcie izolacja pozioma - 2xpapa na lepiku. 
Dysperbitem paćkali dzisiaj od rana, pod wieczór zaczęli układać bloczki. 
Do zaprawy dodawany jest Cemaplast.
Powyżej fundamenty również mają być zasmarowane Dysperbitem i chronione 5cm styropianem.
Wszystkie izolacje poziome opisane są jako 2x papa na lepiku, jedynie posadzke na gruncie mogę izolować zastępczo 1x papą termozgrzewalną.
Czy użyte materiały są ok? Czy coś powinnam poprawić na kolejnym etapie?

----------


## animuss

Wklejam to dla potomnych może komuś się przyda.
Ocieplenie ściany fundamentowej osadzonej głębiej w gruncie bez schodów na parter.

----------


## Slyder

30 cm styropianu na ścianę ? XPS na posadzkę? czy to już nie za duża przesada ?

----------

